# best hunting holster for a 44 super redhawk?



## WOODS N WATER

Just wondering what ya'll think is the best (hunting) 
holster for a 44 mag. super redhawk with a 7 1/2 " barrel.


----------



## frankwright

I have tried several different things including slings,soft cases and holsters and I think the Uncle Mike bandolier holster works best in the most situations.

When I am walking to or from the stand during hunting hours, I have my pistol in my hand. When I am settled in my treestand, the pistol is in my hand or lap.

All other times it is in the holster with the flap closed. It will protect your weapon while riding,walking and climbing.

If you bend over to look at something and the flap is unsecured, your weapon can and most likely will fall out. I have learned to keep the flap closed.
Good luck!


----------



## Randy

That is what I use too.


----------



## Ironman

Cabelas has their scoped camo bandolier holsters on sale starting @ $29.99


----------



## Bonaire-Dave

Check out www.grizzleytuff.com or www.quiethide.com


----------



## Stan in SC

Same thing I use.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I like the bandolier, but I don't like the flap.  I think I'm going to rig up a snap strap for mine before next season.  I think I can do it with just a piece of velcro (back of holster already has velcro for the flap to attach to), a piece of 3/8" cordura strap, and a snap.  I've also got the Uncle Mike's shoulder holster.  I'd really like to rig something up for the side of my climber.  I've got some leather.  I may try to make a basic slip holster for it.


----------



## freezerfiller

Galco Kodiak


----------



## dertiedawg

Hey dead eye, velcro is the last thing you want for your holster, it is very loud in the quiet woods.  I went to hobby lobby and picked up one of these barrel shaped buttons and some stretchy nylon and tied it to the loop for the belt strap.  It now slides nicely in and out of the plastic strap holder on the opposite side, it doesn't make a sound and it holds the gun securely.  I will try to post pics later.  If you use the holster without the flap, you'll get a lot of dust and stuff on your scope lens so you will need a pop up scope cover.  Instead of the scope cover, I modified my flap too.  I got one of those plastic clips that you squeeze the sides to release it and sewed it onto a 1.5 inch wide velcro using nylon strap and then velcro the clips to the flap and the side of the holster.  Works great!!


----------



## onemilmhz

I am assuming you have it scoped or plan to scope it.  This is what I use with my SRH .480 Ruger.  Uncle Mike's Sidekick shoulder holster.  No flap or velcro, just a retention strap with a single snap.  It's very adjustable and I like that it secures to the wasteband on both sides, very securely.  I borrowed my dad's last year and I liked it so much that he bought me one for Christmas.  BPS, Midway, Cabela's, etc. all have them for around $40 and it comes in camo as well.


----------



## ScottD

i have always used a western style Triple K for my Redhawk.  It rides low on your hip and it ties to your leg so that when you sit down - it sits with you.  Has a leather loop that goes over the hammer to hold it.  Very comfortable - even when carrying a rifle it doesn't get in the way - plus the cartridge belt holds extra ammo.  This style also keeps from pulling your pants down.


----------

